# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Manga][Anime] Death Note

## zais_ethael

Un petit tour d'horizon de ce superbe manga en vente dans toutes les bonnes boucheries et de cet anime en vente... au japon.

Graphisme: raliste, ressemble fort  Gantz pour les connaisseurs
Dcor: le japon de nos jours

Descriptif de l'histoire: Un jeune lycen, Raito, intelligent et dot d'un grand sens de la justice, trouve par hasard un livre noir portant l'inscription "Death Note". A l'intrieur figure un texte expliquant qu'en inscrivant le nom d'une personne sur les pages du Death Note cette personne mourra aprs 40 secondes. Le Death Note appartient en fait  un shinigami, un dieu de la mort, qui a choisi de le laisser tomber sur terre parcequ'il s'ennuyait au ciel.
Aussitot Raito part dans une croisade pour assainir l'humanit. Tous les criminels dont le nom est diffus  la tlvision meurrent violemment d'une crise cardique.
Ces faits troublants ne manquent pas d'alerter la police qui, impuissante devant la toute puissance de Kira (pseudonyme invent par la presse: "celui qui donne la mort"), fait appel  "L" (se prononce "lu"), le meilleur detective au monde.
S'ensuit une guerre intellectuelle entre L et Raito, L cherchant  dcouvrir l'identit de Kira et Raito cherchant  dcouvrir le nom de L (sans quoi il ne peut le tuer).

Avis: Contrairement  ce qu'on pourrait penser en lisant le descriptif, ce manga n'est pas le moins du monde gore. L'histoire est centre sur la course poursuite  laquelle se livrent Raito et L (l'un avec ses relations dans la police et les mdias, l'autre avec le pouvoir du Death Note et ses subtilits).
C'est une excellente histoire bourre de rebondissement et bien ficele, j'attends toujours avec impatience l'pisode suivant.

un ptit lien pour plus d'infos

----------


## Skyounet

Alors moi j'ai aval les 16 premiers anims en 2 jours, et l j'attends un peu avant de regarder la suite (pour pouvoir en regarder plein  la suite  ::aie::  ).

Pour moi c'est un super manga. Et j'attends la suite avec impatience.

----------


## eon-of-the-scorn

J ai vu les 20 premiers episodes en une seule nuit  ::yaisse2::  (oui c est vrai)
Vraiment c est super ce manga, j ai rien d autre a ajouter

----------


## eon-of-the-scorn

Une question
Etes vous du cot de  L  ou du cot de  LIGHT  ??

----------


## granquet

j'en regarde un quand je m'emmerde. (j'en suis au 17, je m'emmerde souvent)

moi qui suis pas trop fan de mangas, jdois avouer que c'est pas mal  ::): 
beaucoup moins previsible que pas mal d'autres mangas pseudo policiers.

----------


## zais_ethael

> Une question
> Etes vous du cot de  L  ou du cot de  LIGHT  ??


Difficile  dire, c'est une des particularits du manga que de ne pas prendre position. D'un cot Light (Raito) est un assassin, on le voit souvent avec un sourire dmoniaque, et de l'autre L sait tre une vraie ordure, il envisage souvent de laisser Kira tuer des gens pour progresser dans l'enqute. Dans un sens, Light est beaucoup plus vertueux que L.

----------


## gorgonite

vous m'avez mis l'eau  la bouche... faudra que je le regarde  ::ccool:: 


EDIT, je n'ai vu que les deux premiers... mais j'ai vite accroch  ::D: 
d'ailleurs, j'en ai 18 maintenant  :;):

----------


## eon-of-the-scorn

> vous m'avez mis l'eau  la bouche... faudra que je le regarde


Et oui tu vas pas regretter

----------


## gorgonite

> Et oui tu vas pas regretter




je viens de finir le 23... et c'est super  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

J'ai pas regard l'anim mais j'ai regard le film est c'est normissime. 

Je vous le conseil vivement (par contre il est possible/probable que le film vous raconte la fin du manga).

----------


## Maltus

Non le film traite de la premire partie du manga uniquement (le manga se dcoupe pour moi en 2 parties distinctes mais je ne saurais trop comment vous dire la diffrence entre ces deux parties sans dvoiller l'intrigue  :;):  ).
D'ailleur j'ai trouv la deuxime partie pas terrible et ennuyeuse compare  la premire. 

Je n'ai pas vu l'anim, quelle partie(s) traite t-il ?

----------


## gorgonite

l'anime traite la partie 1 jusqu' l'pisode 24/25, puis on m'a dit qu'au 26 a commenait l'autre partie  :;):

----------


## Mandalar

J'ai lu les 3 premiers mangas (sortis en france!) et j'adore, mais j'ai entendu beaucoup de gens me dire que ca commence bien pour devenir moyen avec une fin vraiment pas terrible  ::?:   j'attends de voir.

----------


## gorgonite

perso, j'ai vu les 26 premiers pisodes... et a me donne franchement envie de voir les suivants (surtout le 26, alors qu' la fin du 25 je m'attendais  ce que a se finisse...)

----------


## Maltus

En cherchant dans mes souvenirs je crois qu'en fait le film ne traite mme pas l'intgralit de la "premire partie" (loin de l mme il me semble).

Sinon je vais peut-tre me mettre sur l'anim voir ce que ca donne  ::): 

En attendant faut que je finisse dj les 112 pisodes de yuyu hakusho, les 13 de midory days, toute la srie de jungle wa istumo hare noshi guu, rattraper mon retard sur les 121 pisodes de bleach.... bon bah je vais attendre un peu en fait  ::D:

----------


## le y@m's

Il y a deux films.Death NoteDeath Note : The Last NameIls se suivent (comme deux pisodes) et vont jusqu' l'pisode 25 de l'anim (la "premire partie" en somme).

Malgr quelques diffrences, ils collent assez bien  l'anim bien que la fin soit totalement diffrente.

----------


## Maltus

Ah merci de l'info, je ne savais pas qu'il y'avait eu un deuxime film  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

Youpie le film sort au cinma en Janvier en France.

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=131870.html

Je ne sais pas si c'est les mmes versions que celles dj sorties au Japon, si quelqu'un est au courant, merci.

----------


## ghost emperor

J'ai vu tous les pisodes de l'anime (37 pisodes) grce a GTO-Fansub qui a fai du trs bon boulot. J'ai aussi vu les deux films (toujours en VOST) et je confirme que les fins sont diffrentes. Et l je suis en train de lire le manga (7 livres disponibles, j'en suis au 6me). Je m'en lasse pas.

Et pour rponde  la question "tes-vous du ct de Rato ou de L ?", personnellement je pencherai plus du ct de Rato car, bien qu'il soit devenu un meurtrier, ses intentions d'liminer la criminalit sont honnorables alors que L souhaite les morts juste pour avoir une piste pour son enqute.

----------


## mlny84

> Youpie le film sort au cinma en Janvier en France.
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=131870.html
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est les mmes versions que celles dj sorties au Japon, si quelqu'un est au courant, merci.


Avis aux fans, c'est aujourd'hui la sortie !  ::yaisse2:: 

*EDIT :* 
http://www.allocine.fr/seance/filmcp...x=37&y=16.html  ::pleure:: 
J'ai dclar trop tt ma joie, il semblerait que le film ne sort que dans 6 salles... Comment on fait si on habite pas Lyon, Montpellier, Paris, Nantes ou Torcy ?  ::furieux::

----------


## ghost emperor

> Avis aux fans, c'est aujourd'hui la sortie ! 
> 
> *EDIT :* 
> http://www.allocine.fr/seance/filmcp...x=37&y=16.html 
> J'ai dclar trop tt ma joie, il semblerait que le film ne sort que dans 6 salles... Comment on fait si on habite pas Lyon, Montpellier, Paris, Nantes ou Torcy ?


Et bien tu fais comme moi, tu vas voir un autre film s'il y en a un qui t'interresse... Perso j'tais tellement content que death note sorte au cin que j'avais pris un billet et tout organis impec... Pour me rendre compte qu'il est pas sorti  Grenoble ! du coup on est all voir Je suis une lgende

----------


## loka

Cool, j'habite  Nantes !  ::D: 

Edit : Mais c'est trop tard, il est pass qu'une fois et c'tais avant hier  ::aie::

----------


## ghost emperor

Quelqu'un sait si le film sortira en dvd ?
(en vf si possible, ma tl est aussi grande qu'un timbre poste... ::?: )

----------


## loka

Il me semble qu'il devrait sortir en DVD, mais je n'ai pas de liens officiel  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mlny84

> Quelqu'un sait si le film sortira en dvd ?
> (en vf si possible, ma tl est aussi grande qu'un timbre poste...)


J'ai trouv plusieurs lien o tu peux l'acheter sur le net (Amazon, FNAC, ...):
http://www.mangatec.fr/product-id-13...d-limitee.html
(o c'est explicit en VF et VOST)
http://www.amazon.fr/Death-note-film.../dp/B0010V9XC4
http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...2B0B7CAF2&Fr=0
(o c'est explicit en VF et VOST)

----------


## loka

Dpches toi si tu le prend sur amazon, bientt il y aura des frais de port...

----------


## ghost emperor

Ok, merci pour les liens. Seul problme, ma carte bancaire n'est pas faite pour les comandes sur le net donc il va falloir que jetrouve un autre moyen de paiement.

Sinon, les DVD contiennent bien les 2 films ?

----------


## mlny84

> Ok, merci pour les liens. Seul problme, ma carte bancaire n'est pas faite pour les comandes sur le net donc il va falloir que jetrouve un autre moyen de paiement.
> 
> Sinon, les DVD contiennent bien les 2 films ?


a rien n'est sr, car il semblerait que le pack dition simple ne contienne qu'un seul film (126 minutes)
Pour l'dition collector, il semblerait qu'il y ait 2 DVD, mais le 2e semble tre les bonus, et il est bien prcis "Film 1" dans le titre.
Cependant, comme les 2 films se font suite, je me dit que c'est bizarre qu'il ne vende qu'un seul des 2 films (on a la moiti de l'histoire).
Comme de toute faon ta carte bancaire ne passe pas sur le net, je te conseille d'aller dans un magasin qui vend le DVD pas loin de chez toi (type FNAC) et de regarder de plus prs la pochette du DVD...

A moins que quelqu'un sur dvp ait dj achet le DVD et puisse te renseigner...

----------


## ghost emperor

Oui, en fait il s'agit l uniquement de la premire partie du film car la seconde vient de sortir dans certaines salles (6 au total en France). Le DVD devrai donc sortir d'ici quelques mois et donc un pack avec les 2 films. En attendant je vais me venger sur le manga.

----------


## hegros

Carrment terrible Death note  ::king:: 

Par contre je n'arrive pas  mettre la main sur des pisodes franais  partir du 8   il y a un site o on peut les visualiser ? ah batard  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Carrment terrible Death note 
> 
> Par contre je n'arrive pas  mettre la main sur des pisodes franais  partir du 8   il y a un site o on peut les visualiser ? ah batard


GTO Fansub.

----------


## hegros

Je tomb sur ce site justement mais en cliquant sur episode 6-10 ca m'affiche 'Torrent inconnu'. ah les batards  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Je tomb sur ce site justement mais en cliquant sur episode 6-10 ca m'affiche 'Torrent inconnu'. ah les batards


Tu ne les a pas trouv en DDL (Direct Download) ?

----------


## hegros

non pas encore mais je cherche activement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mlny84

Si ces les animes que tu cherches, la srie a t licencie par Kana rcemment :
http://www.animeka.com/animes/detail/death-note.html
Je crois que tu ne pourra plus les tlcharger (du moins "lgalement"  ::roll:: )

Edit : Au passage, quelqu'un tait au courant pour cette OAV de Death Note, qui reprend l'histoire de la srie mais du point de vue de Ryuku ?

----------


## hegros

ah les batards  ::?:

----------


## hegros

En fait je ne cherche pas forcment  les tlcharger mais juste les visionner en version franaise parce qu'avec le sous-titrage fr en vo c'est moins captivant je trouve.

----------


## Skyounet

> En fait je ne cherche pas forcment  les tlcharger mais juste les visionner en version franaise parce qu'avec le sous-titrage fr en vo c'est moins captivant je trouve.


De quoi ?
Tu n'aimes pas en VOSTFR ?
Oh le sacrilge. C'est carrment mieux, je n'ai pas vu et je ne regarderais jamais un Death Note en VF.

----------


## hegros

Mon vocabulaire en japonais se limite  kornichoa et aie  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Mon vocabulaire en japonais se limite  kornichoa et aie


Ah moi aussi, mais bon le voix jap sont excellentes, tu ressens exactement ce qu'ils veulent dire, et c'est sr que sans sous-tires je ne regarderai pas, mais en gnral les voix franaises sont horribles que ce soit en mangas ou en sries.

----------


## hegros

je ne sais pas si tu as vu les premiers pisodes o le jeune parle de Castaldi est-ce que dans la vo ce passage est en franais un peu une scne de roush our 3 avec un langage disons familier  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> je ne sais pas si tu as vu les premiers pisodes o le jeune parle de Castaldi est-ce que dans la vo ce passage est en franais un peu une scne de roush our 3 avec un langage disons familier


J'ai pas souvenir d'une scne en franais. Quel pisode exactement ?

----------


## hegros

Dans les 8 premiers avec Castaldi quand il va  son enterrement

----------


## Skyounet

> Dans les 8 premiers avec Castaldi quand il va  son enterrement


Il dit qu'il a pas compris.

----------


## hegros

Ah ok d'accord je suis tomb sur 8 parodies qui m'ont clat de rire bien que ca a gard toute l'histoire de death note intact  ::D: 

un mot : magnifico

----------


## ghost emperor

> Ah ok d'accord je suis tomb sur 8 parodies qui m'ont clat de rire bien que ca a gard toute l'histoire de death note intact 
> 
> un mot : magnifico


As-tu le titre des parodies, ou un lien ?

----------


## hegros

> As-tu le titre des parodies, ou un lien ?


en recherchant sur dailymotion Death note-01- ou Death note.01 tu devrais tomber dessus.

----------


## hegros

superbe il passe des indits sur MCM (en franais) me demandait pas quel pisode c'est encore la pub  ::aie:: 

j'espre que la chane passera le manga anim compltement   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> superbe il passe des indits sur MCM (en franais) me demandait pas quel pisode c'est encore la pub 
> 
> j'espre que la chane passera le manga anim compltement


A chier la VF.

----------


## hegros

> A chier la VF.


pour ceux qui comprennent pas le japonais et ne lisent pas les sous-titrage c'est sympa  ::mrgreen:: 

cela ne serait pas en VF je ne regarderais que trs peu de plus en VO les notes sont crites en anglais me semble t-il

----------


## LineLe

J'ai commenc  lire les bouquins.
J'en suis au moment o ils viennent d'entrer  l'universit.
Et bien pour l'instant moi j'aime bien
les animes et les films on verra une fois que j'aurai fini ma lecture  :;):

----------


## ryomasama

Death Note : c'est une pure tuerie, sans mauvais jeu de mots  ::lol:: 

La fin de l'anime m'a dplu compar  celle du manga bien plus pique. J'espre que l'auteur va bientt arrter Bakuman et nous pondre un Death Note 2  ::ccool::

----------


## Glutinus

Tiens, tu postes ton unique message sur un forum non technique...
Je sais pas si Death Note 2 serait intressant. Puis comme les mangakas le disent dans Bakuman, en gnral ils prfrent changer compltement d'univers.

Au passage, Bakuman est assez intressant pour voir la pression qu'ont les mangakas (je sais pas si elle est relle ou exagre... tout ce que je sais c'est qu'ils sont rellement en stress pour pondre les planches, mais je n'imaginais pas  ce point) ; par contre je trouve les personnages insipides, il y en a de plus en plus et c'est de plus en plus gnangnan...

----------


## thelvin

> Je sais pas si Death Note 2 serait intressant. Puis comme les mangakas le disent dans Bakuman, en gnral ils prfrent changer compltement d'univers.


Ce duo semble avoir fait ses preuves pour produire des uvres un peu intellectuelles (ou en tout cas o on aime y rflchir un peu) et un style de dessin qui les met en valeur (exactement comme Mashiro et Shjin, oui.)
S'ils travaillaient  nouveau ensemble sur un thme ayant plus d'impact sur le monde et plus de morts et situations srieuses, plutt que juste la vie des mangakas, a pourrait plus ou moins passer pour un "nouveau Death Note."





> Au passage, Bakuman est assez intressant pour voir la pression qu'ont les mangakas (je sais pas si elle est relle ou exagre... tout ce que je sais c'est qu'ils sont rellement en stress pour pondre les planches, mais je n'imaginais pas  ce point)


Oui... a se discute. Mashiro et Shjin qui arrivent  pondre 3 histoires tranquillou dans les dlais o des pros en chient pour en faire une et demie, Niizuma qui fait tout sans assistant et va au lyce, avec un rythme suprieur aux pros...
Bon les autres effectivement, semblent illustrer assez bien ce qu'on en dit. Mais ces trois-l, quand mme les mangakas principaux, ils ont l'air de le faire comme un rien.




> par contre je trouve les personnages insipides, il y en a de plus en plus et c'est de plus en plus gnangnan...


Oui ben des humains normaux, quoi. a dmarrait pas si mal, avec. Par contre, c'est vrai que a devient pas trs intressant.

----------

